# Top bar hive top bar supplier?



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I have seen the beveled topbars on the net but for some reason the people selling them are anti lang and make them shorter than 19 inches on purpose so lang frames dont fit. We bought a top bar hive that takes a 19 inch top bar, we dont have a table saw to make our own. Does anyone sell beveled top bars 19 inches long? I also want to use them in nucs to form comb and then put in the top bar hive, it would be great to have them interchangable. Regular Lang tops dont seem to be wide enough to allow for bee space, I could just glue the bottom to the side but them I am creating nice places for SHB to hide.

WVMJ


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I believe most plans for TBH call for a 17" top bar. I may be wrong. That's probably why you can't find many suppliers.
Of course the 17" top bars fit PERFECTLY into a lang frame! lol
Real convenient when "borrowing" brood to a lang.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

They draw out on our 19 inch bars perfectly, I would think that the little bit extra comb and the ability to interchange would have been good ideas, make it easier for people to adapt lang to top bars might have been a good idea and get more people to try them. WVMJ


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

I think Cacklewack sells bars. I bet he'd custom make them for you. You can find him on this forum.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I spoke to WVMJ earlier. We do sell bars, but they are 17.5" long. Our manufacturer isn't keen on running anything less than 2-3k bars at a time, sadly.


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

Perhaps you could find a neighbor with a table-saw, or even rent one for a day at a Home Depot or somesuch. (Portable saws used by contractors for that matter aren't that expensive ...) We made many dozens of bars in just a couple of hours: 

Cut to length.
Rip to width.
 Run a shallow kerf-line down the middle (so a popsicle-stick sits about halfway in).
 Run a perpendicular shallow kerf-line on _one_ end at the place where the bar would normally sit on the edge of the side-panel, so that the bar naturally "clicks" into place and tends to remain properly perpendicular until the bees glue it down. (This last bit was our improvement. Putting a kerf at both ends isn't necessary.)
 
As you can see we used popsicle-sticks wood-glued into the slot as our guide, and kept the carpentry as simple as we could figure out to make it.


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 11, 2011)

mrobinson said:


> Perhaps you could find a neighbor with a table-saw, or even rent one for a day at a Home Depot or somesuch. (Portable saws used by contractors for that matter aren't that expensive ...) We made many dozens of bars in just a couple of hours:
> 
> Cut to length.
> Rip to width.
> ...


Home Depot sells 8' 1" x 2" boards that are actually 3/4 x 1 1/2, the size you need for honey after you cut them to the length you want. You will also want bars for brood, so you cut a 1/8 inch strip off the 1 x 2 and you end up with a board that's between 1 1/4 and 1 3/8 depending on the width of the saw blade. That 1/8 x 1 1/2 inch strip can be cut in half (1/8 x 3/4 inch wide) and used instead of the "popsicle stick" after you make the "kerf line" mentioned in the post above.


----------



## Steven Ogborn (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey B Habitat uses 19" top bars. I think they get their hives from Beeline.
I can't with either company, see if they sell individual bars.
You might want to check with them.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

THanks for the helpful DIY tips, I like my fingers, getting stung is enough of a sacrafice to the bees for me. Already have a voulunteer to craft them for me, cant wait till they get here. Our bees build on the flat spots of the bars like in honey bee habitat, I think using the beveled bars might encourage them to stop doing that so much. WVMJ


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Here's a link from our website that I found online on how to make a nice beveled edge. If you decide to use it, contact me. There is a minor modification required. I made a couple hundred in an afternoon using scrap 2X material I picked up at residential construction sites.

http://lyonsvillefletcher.blogspot.com/2009/03/top-bar-pictorial.html


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

> I like my fingers ...


 Me, too! The saw work is very simple, and a helpful volunteer with the right equipment on-hand and the necessary skills is often easily engaged with the promise of future honey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Given (Mar 15, 2012)

Email is Scott Savoie at [email protected] he makes them any size. That is where I bought mine. VERY nice work. Bought both broad and honey bars at 19" from him.

Jim


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

I am a woodworker and can make whatever you need . 
The angled bottoms work very good. My first TBH has angled bars but the second has a spline hanging down...My results are better with the angled ones. No crooked combs in first hive but second hive(which is from a recent split) I have two of three new combs that are little askew. 
I live in NC, so if I am close enough let me know.


----------



## WVMJ (Apr 2, 2012)

Already been made, THANKS for the offer, when I get my camera going I will take some pics of the nicest top bars ever made in the USA  WVMJ


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

You mean second best right? Hee hee
Good luck, it is addicting.


----------

